# Start and logout X cause flash screen.



## epopen (May 15, 2011)

Hi everyone.

I have a problem, Please help me. My PC is FreeBSD 8.2 x64 Stable on a TOSHIBA M800 (Mobile Intel GM45 Express Chipset).

dmesg:


```
acpi_video0: <ACPI video extension> on vgapci0
agp0: <Intel GM45 SVGA controller> on vgapci0
agp0: aperture size is 256M, detected 131068k stolen memory
drm0: <Mobile Intel\M-B\M-. GM45 Express Chipset> on vgapci0
info: [drm] MSI enabled 1 message(s)
info: [drm] AGP at 0xd0000000 256MB
info: [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730
```

X driver: xf86-video-intel-2.7.1_4.
And xorg.conf (removed unused comment)


```
Section "ServerLayout"
        Identifier     "X.org Configured"
        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
EndSection

Section "Files"
        ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
skip..
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
        Load  "extmod"
        Load  "record"
        Load  "dbe"
        Load  "glx"
        Load  "dri"
        Load  "dri2"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
        Identifier   "Monitor0"
        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
        ModelName    "Monitor Model"
        Option       "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        Identifier  "Card0"
        Driver      "intel"
        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"
        BoardName   "Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller"
        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
        Option      "AccelMethod" "uxa"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
        Identifier "Screen0"
        Device     "Card0"
        Monitor    "Monitor0"
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     32 
                Modes     "1280x800"
        EndSubSection
```

When I type *startx*, 30% start fail (flash screen), And I can't do anything, Only CTRL+ALT+DEL.

Below is start/fail Xorg.log.0 log:
View attachment Xorg.0.log.txt

If start of X is successful, and use X, logout (exit) X, UP 95% flash screen. Same, I can't do anything, Or CTRL+ALT+DEL or use command *shutdown -p now* in X-terminal before logout.

I tried to use intel 2.9 driver, same problem. Please teach me how to debug the issue.

Thanks everyone very much.
Neko


----------



## SirDice (May 16, 2011)

The "flashing" is normal. When you logout X actually gets restarted, which is what the "flash" is.
But, it shouldn't fail after that. What you could try is to rebuild Xorg, before you do add the following to /etc/make.conf:

```
WITHOUT_NOUVEAU=YES
```

This will build Xorg with a slightly newer dri and associated libraries:

```
dri-7.6.1,2                         >   succeeds index (index has 7.4.4,2)
libGL-7.6.1                         >   succeeds index (index has 7.4.4)
libGLU-7.6.1                        >   succeeds index (index has 7.4.4)
libdrm-2.4.17_1                     >   succeeds index (index has 2.4.12_1)
libglut-7.6.1                       >   succeeds index (index has 7.4.4)
```


----------



## wblock@ (May 16, 2011)

"Flash screen" doesn't really describe what is happening.  Driver problems can lock up a machine with a screen full of flashing bitmap or text mode characters.  Saw that a few times on Via Unichrome systems.


----------



## epopen (May 18, 2011)

To SirDice:
Thanks you a lot.

I had added 
	
	



```
WITHOUT_NOUVEAU=YES
```
 in /etc/make.conf, updated my ports, got new libXXX 7.4.4 version. And *portupgrade -r* all new version ports & xorg/xorg-server. But it didn't fix the issue. Is it GM45 hardware defect?

"flash screen" is abnormal, Because shall be back to text console mode when Xorg logout, but my PC 2% could back to text mode successful...

To wblock:
Thanks you a lot.

My "flash screen" is top first line had a lot of messy (gibberish) character running. Other line is white/black screen flashing. Is it bitmap text character memory address write error I think.


----------



## wblock@ (May 18, 2011)

Depth 32 is not valid, use 24.  I'd also avoid setting AccelMethod.  Some Intel users disable acceleration or DRI.


----------



## epopen (May 19, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> Depth 32 is not valid, use 24.  I'd also avoid setting AccelMethod.  Some Intel users disable acceleration or DRI.


I tried to set Depth 24 and to disable AccelMethod. But still flashing screen.
Thanks you a lot.


----------

